

Why American Eggs Would Be Illegal In A British Supermarket, And Vice Versa - personjerry
http://www.forbes.com/sites/nadiaarumugam/2012/10/25/why-american-eggs-would-be-illegal-in-a-british-supermarket-and-vice-versa/

======
dalke
Those interested in this might also enjoy the 288 comments from last year's HN
posting, at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5325540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5325540)
.

